# Little Remembered TV Series and TV Movies



## BAYLOR (Feb 8, 2021)

This deals  series and movies forgotten by tv audience . In some  cases long forgotten.


----------



## Astro Pen (Feb 8, 2021)

_"Pathfinders to Mars"_
And for non scifi (aviation adventure)  "_Gary Halliday"_


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 8, 2021)

There was a sitcom in the 80s I remember called The Happy Apple. Not seen it since and can't remember who was in it or its setting.


----------



## pogopossum (Mar 4, 2021)

Been watching _*Tales of Tomorrow*_, the first SF anthology show on US television. (1951-53)
Half hour vignettes, filmed in Black and White with little or no refilming or editing. YouTube has them complete with period ads.
Not made for kids and developed with the Science Fiction League of America. Stories by Theodore Sturgeon, Kornbluth, Weinbaum, Verne, VanVogt, Padgett (Kuttner & Moore), John Cambell and numerous other authors  from the Golden and Silver ages of SF/Fantasy. 
_*The Little Black Bag, What You Need, The Crystal Egg, Frankenstein, 20,000 Leagues - - - *_and many more.
Actors included  Boris Karloff, Paul Newman, Lee J. Cobb, Rod Steiger, James Dean, Franchot Tone, Thomas Mitchell, Burgess Meredith, Raymond Burr,  Jackie Cooper, Jack Warden, Jack Carter, Leslie Nielsen (five episodes), Darren McGavin  Nina Foch, Mercedes MCcambridge, Eva Gabor, Una O'Connor, Cloris Leachman, Sylvia Sidney, and Joanne Woodward. 
I found it amusing that a few actors are prominently mentioned in descriptions but are so minor that if you blink you'll miss them (Newman).
All produced pretty melodramatically, but actually fun to watch as drama, beyond enjoying as history.
A few got re-filmed for _*The Twilight Zone*_.
On YouTube,  I put in either "Tales of Tomorrow Complete episode" or Tales - - - with the name of an actor.
Here's the Wikipedia with the list of 85 episodes.
LINK


----------



## dask (Mar 5, 2021)

*Garrison’s Gorillas*, spin-off of *Combat* and probably inspired by *The Dirty Dozen*, which ran for only one season. I used it once in Name The TV Series but no one guessed it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 5, 2021)

*Born Free* the tv series 1974 lasted 13 episodes.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Mar 5, 2021)

Way back decades ago, I saw the one and only aired episode of _Turn-On_, an imitation of _Laugh-In_ that was cancelled in the middle of the first program.  Just to prove I didn't make this up:


----------



## Droflet (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh dear, I missed that one. Thank god.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 5, 2021)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Way back decades ago, I saw the one and only aired episode of _Turn-On_, an imitation of _Laugh-In_ that was cancelled in the middle of the first program.  Just to prove I didn't make this up:
> 
> View attachment 76435



Wow , I never heard of this one at all  .

I do have a vague recollection of another show . in this show  On this show on the sage with the host , was a  gigantic winking eye . And at certain point contestants were  encourage to throw a pie at the giant Eye . I think the show was called *Shenanigans , *but im not sure.  I don't recall the specific purpose of the show itself.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 5, 2021)

Droflet said:


> Oh dear, I missed that one. Thank god.



It must have been a real stinker of a show if it was cancelled that quickly.


----------



## Timebender (Mar 5, 2021)

Lots of ones from my young years: _*Eerie, Indiana, The Troop, *_the 2009 version of *The Electric Company...*


----------



## Rodders (Mar 6, 2021)

I recently bought the Eerie Indiana DVD box set and it is still great.

I’d put Space: Above and Beyond in this category, too. A great show little remembered outside of its fan base.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 31, 2021)

*Wizards and Warriors *1983    I wish they given this one more of a chance .


----------



## Robert Zwilling (May 31, 2021)

Fractured Flickers. 1963-64, 26 30 minute episodes. Hans Conried, the narrator of "Fractured Fairy Tales" on Rocky & Bullwinkle was the fractured host who was as funny as the fractured flickers. They took old movies, rewrote the dialog and added crazy sound effects.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 1, 2021)

In it's day, Rocky and Bullwinkle was ground breaking.  Ahhhh, a good time to be a kid.


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 1, 2021)

Rubicon - a great little US intelligence think-tank series that I stumbled upon late night C4 (no fanfare, no advertising I was aware of) featuring Miranda Richardson. I knew it would be a one-and-done as it was (here comes the intellectual stereotype) too low-key for most American audiences. Well worth a look!









						Rubicon (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 1, 2021)

Droflet said:


> In it's day, Rocky and Bullwinkle was ground breaking.  Ahhhh, a good time to be a kid.



I saw it was I was kid and the satire went over my head but viewing it years later , I got appreciate it .  

I loved *Mr Know it al*l  and* Fractured Fairy Tales* and all the rest and the really bad plays on words and the jokes.       I especially loved Boris and Natasha.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 1, 2021)

*Cadillacs and Dinosaurs* (animated 90's TV series). I've used Quahoon as an exclamation / expletive ever since.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 1, 2021)

The Omega Files was a great little series about a team of paranormal investigators.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 1, 2021)

*The Lone Gunmen* 
The X-files spinoff seemed to sink without trace not long after it appeared. It is probably most remembers cause the pilot episode was about an aircraft being hijacked and flown in to the WTC. It aired a few months before 9/11.
*Kyle XY* 
Why does Kyle have no belly button? Half sci-fi mystery, half family drama.  It was a nice easy watch but it never seems to find it feet.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 1, 2021)

I have a Canadian produced series from the 1970s on DVD. It’s called The Starlost. I’d never heard of it and was curious. But not curious enough, it appears, to watch all the episodes. I can’t remember what I thought about it (but I’d guess not much). Maybe I’ll give it another go.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 2, 2021)

I can tell you. Avoid it as if it had teeth that could rip out your throat. Danger, Will Robinson. AND Foxbat.


----------



## Extollager (Jun 2, 2021)

*The Champions  *This British import was on American TV briefly around 1969, a comic booky secret agent thing with the main characters having esp powers, something like that.  I honestly don't think it interested me much even though it might have been expected to.








Look at the book to the left of the one she's withdrawing.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 2, 2021)

You didn't like the Champions??? I grew up with this show and then I saw it as an adult and still loved it. Its one drawback was that it had only one season.


----------



## Extollager (Jun 2, 2021)

Droflet said:


> You didn't like the Champions??? I grew up with this show and then I saw it as an adult and still loved it. Its one drawback was that it had only one season.


I would've been about 12 or 13 and at that time my imaginative world centered around Star Trek, Marvel comics, etc.  That might have had something to do with it.  I couldn't even say that I ever watched one of the teleplays all the way through.  I just remember the three agents and the fountain in the background.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 2, 2021)

Extollager, do yourself a favor and give it another try, using your adult brain. It could be a matter of personal taste but I believe it holds up well, after all of these years. Just my two bobs worth.


----------



## Extollager (Jun 2, 2021)

Well, at the least it gets a plus mark for the Tolkien glimpse (and I've read several of the other books on that shelf too!).


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 2, 2021)

The Champions is currently being shown on a UK TV channel on weekday mornings.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 2, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> The Champions is currently being shown on a UK TV channel on weekday mornings.



Perhaps they will do a reboot of this one?


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 2, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Perhaps they will do a reboot of this one?


Apparently there was a planned reboot in 2007/8 by no less than Guillermo del Toro.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 2, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> Apparently there was a planned reboot in 2007/8 by no less than Guillermo del Toro.



That could have been fun.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Jun 5, 2021)

*They Came From Somewhere Else *- which I mainly remember for the haunting theme song, sung by June the drummer from the Mo-Dettes, and for someone being eaten by a settee. I think it was a late-night C4 thing, may have been BBC 2


----------



## Dataisthefuture (Jun 5, 2021)

Time Tunnel - 


apparently it was on in 1966 -67 for about 30 episodes.  I caught it on reruns one summer in the mid 70's. I remember one episode where they went to ancient Greece to save Achilles or something and brought a machine hun thru the time Tunnel and were using it to mow down soldiers in ancient Greece. Probably why it only got 30 episodes

*c*


----------



## Droflet (Jun 5, 2021)

Yes, apparently in those days a time paradox didn't exist. And so the show disappeared. And quite rightly.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 5, 2021)

Extollager said:


> *The Champions  *This British import was on American TV briefly around 1969, a comic booky secret agent thing with the main characters having esp powers, something like that.  I honestly don't think it interested me much even though it might have been expected to.
> 
> View attachment 78998
> View attachment 78999
> Look at the book to the left of the one she's withdrawing.



I can't read that. What is it?


----------



## Extollager (Jun 5, 2021)

I attempted to send a a couple of images -- I will try again with one of them:


----------



## Extollager (Jun 5, 2021)

Here's the other image, I hope:






....Now I have sent the same image twice but don't know how to delete one.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 5, 2021)

Nope, that's a bust. Just tell us the name of the book?


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 5, 2021)

Extollager said:


> I would've been about 12 or 13 and at that time my imaginative world centered around Star Trek, Marvel comics, etc.  That might have had something to do with it.  I couldn't even say that I ever watched one of the teleplays all the way through.  I just remember the three agents and the fountain in the background.


That is the fountain in Lake Geneva. The backdrops provided some 1960s glamour, though I suspect the series was filmed in a studio in London.

I enjoyed this. 3 agents who got lost/crashed in the himalayas and were rescued by a mysterious group who gave them super strength/esp. worth checking out. Probably on Youtube.


----------



## stephen g parks (Jun 5, 2021)

*Project U.F.O. *(1978-79)

Long before the X-Files, two USAF agents from Project Blue Book investigate and often (but not always) debunk UFO sightings. I actually thought it was called Project Blue Book. 

I think my mom made me watch it with the intent that it would make me more skeptical about UFOs, less of a head-in-the-clouds Trekkie.

IMDB link


----------



## stephen g parks (Jun 5, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> I have a Canadian produced series from the 1970s on DVD. It’s called The Starlost. I’d never heard of it and was curious. But not curious enough, it appears, to watch all the episodes. I can’t remember what I thought about it (but I’d guess not much). Maybe I’ll give it another go.


I've got that! I watched an episode a few days ago. 

It is what it is, low cost, green screen sets, Canadian budget, shot on video except some of the effects were shot on film and the difference is obvious (The closing credits pan along the ship, for example). 

I think John Dykstra (spfx for 2001, Star Wars) was involved in the model making and in creating stock effects.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 5, 2021)

Yeah, I suffered through a couple of episodes and gave it a big miss. Hideous dreck.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 5, 2021)

As a child, i really enjoyed The Invaders and think it's a little underrated. Watching as an adult, it's a little bit of a one trick pony but well worth a remake, i suspect. 

Space: Above and Beyond. It deserved so much more.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 5, 2021)

Rodders said:


> As a child, i really enjoyed The Invaders and think it's a little underrated. Watching as an adult, it's a little bit of a one trick pony but well worth a remake, i suspect.


I liked this one too. It’s a pity it only lasted a couple of seasons.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2021)

dask said:


> *Garrison’s Gorillas*, spin-off of *Combat* and probably inspired by *The Dirty Dozen*, which ran for only one season. I used it once in Name The TV Series but no one guessed it.



Ive seen combat, thought it a good series , I didn't know there was a spinoff.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 1, 2021)

stephen g parks said:


> *Project U.F.O. *(1978-79)
> 
> Long before the X-Files, two USAF agents from Project Blue Book investigate and often (but not always) debunk UFO sightings. I actually thought it was called Project Blue Book.
> 
> ...



It was produced by Jack Webb. I remember it well.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jul 1, 2021)

Journey to the Unknown (1968)
'Way Out (1961)
Sapphire and Steel (1979)


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 1, 2021)

Guttersnipe said:


> Journey to the Unknown (1968)
> 'Way Out (1961)
> Sapphire and Steel (1979)



Ive heard of *Sapphire and Steel * but, not the first two that your list.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 1, 2021)

*Exo-man* 1977 Made for tv science fiction film Martin Caiden who gave us the  Six Million Dollar Man wrote the story .  Probably intended as pilot for a tv series.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 1, 2021)

Things such as The Man From Atlantis and the Logans Run TV series were great at the time, but i doubt they would still hold up. 

I vaguely remember a show called The Fantastic Journey. I don't remember much about it as i was only about 7 or 8, but it really left an impression on me. I should try and watch that again. 

As a child I also grew up watching a very good kids show called The Adventure Game. More a sort of Crystal Maze style show, but with a heavy Science Fiction feel to it. It had quite a lot of humour, too and I remember that if "uncle", (a bad tempered Aspidistra plant) crossed their path in the show, they had to say something like "gronda gronda Gragnark". Obsurd, but great fun at the time.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 2, 2021)

Rodders said:


> Things such as The Man From Atlantis and the Logans Run TV series were great at the time, but i doubt they would still hold up.
> 
> I vaguely remember a show called The Fantastic Journey. I don't remember much about it as i was only about 7 or 8, but it really left an impression on me. I should try and watch that again.
> 
> As a child I also grew up watching a very good kids show called The Adventure Game. More a sort of Crystal Maze style show, but with a heavy Science Fiction feel to it. It had quite a lot of humour, too and I remember that if "uncle", (a bad tempered Aspidistra plant) crossed their path in the show, they had to say something like "gronda gronda Gragnark". Obsurd, but great fun at the time.



*The Man From Atlantis* started  as. series of  tv films , then came the series which lasted not even a season . Patrick Duffy who would  later find fame as Bobby Ewing on Dallas was the series lead.   I remember *Logans Run* , 1977  wasn't; a bad series, but didn't like the two leads in the show   unfortunately was in bad time slot,  that pretty much doomed it to cancellation.   I remember* Fantastic Journey* 1977   it stated Roddy  McDowell and Jared Martin . It  lasted  about  ten episodes . Jared Martin would go to have a decent acting career on tv . He was in Dallas and he was the lead on the* War of the World *tv series in the late 1980's


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 2, 2021)

stephen g parks said:


> I've got that! I watched an episode a few days ago.
> 
> It is what it is, low cost, green screen sets, Canadian budget, shot on video except some of the effects were shot on film and the difference is obvious (The closing credits pan along the ship, for example).
> 
> I think John Dykstra (spfx for 2001, Star Wars) was involved in the model making and in creating stock effects.



 Douglass Trumbull involved  in the production of this show and Ben Bova .


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 5, 2021)

*Hard Time on Planet Earth* 1989


----------



## Astro Pen (Jul 5, 2021)

*Danger is my Business *1950s  Test Pilots, Divers, Explosives experts. I think there was one on Red Adair extinguishing oil well fires.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 5, 2021)

*Quark , *comedy science  fiction show staring Richard Benjamin, lasted 8 episodes. I wish they have given this show more of chance then they did.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Jul 6, 2021)

Rodders said:


> Things such as The Man From Atlantis and the Logans Run TV series were great at the time, but i doubt they would still hold up.
> 
> I vaguely remember a show called The Fantastic Journey. I don't remember much about it as i was only about 7 or 8, but it really left an impression on me. I should try and watch that again.
> 
> As a child I also grew up watching a very good kids show called The Adventure Game. More a sort of Crystal Maze style show, but with a heavy Science Fiction feel to it. It had quite a lot of humour, too and I remember that if "uncle", (a bad tempered Aspidistra plant) crossed their path in the show, they had to say something like "gronda gronda Gragnark". Obsurd, but great fun at the time.


Crystal Maze was a complete rip-off of The Adventure Game. TAG took place on a planet called Thargg, iirc


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Jul 6, 2021)

Extollager said:


> *The Champions  *This British import was on American TV briefly around 1969, a comic booky secret agent thing with the main characters having esp powers, something like that.  I honestly don't think it interested me much even though it might have been expected to.
> 
> View attachment 78998
> View attachment 78999
> Look at the book to the left of the one she's withdrawing.


Looks like "The Comet" by Doooch. ?


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 6, 2021)

The Adventure Game was a brilliant series from the 1970s. It starred many presenters/actors who would go on to be legends of tv (if they weren't already). It was a little hit-and-miss with the games played and the puzzle solving, but it was all jolly good fun. Probably the closest programme to it (in relation to teams of people getting together to solve odd problems) was The Great Egg Race, another fantastic show and the forerunner of Scrapheap Challenge. In TGER it was fascinating to see teams of boffins from various colleges/tech companies coming together and seeing how they got around solving problems. 

The Adventure Game (what episodes remain) has been released on DVD and is well worth checking out for anyone who was a fan of 70s tv and such diverse characters as Paul Darrow, Derek Griffiths, John Craven, Johnny Ball, Prof Heinz Wolff and Cheggers.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 7, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> The Adventure Game was a brilliant series from the 1970s. It starred many presenters/actors who would go on to be legends of tv (if they weren't already). It was a little hit-and-miss with the games played and the puzzle solving, but it was all jolly good fun. Probably the closest programme to it (in relation to teams of people getting together to solve odd problems) was The Great Egg Race, another fantastic show and the forerunner of Scrapheap Challenge. In TGER it was fascinating to see teams of boffins from various colleges/tech companies coming together and seeing how they got around solving problems.
> 
> The Adventure Game (what episodes remain) has been released on DVD and is well worth checking out for anyone who was a fan of 70s tv and such diverse characters as Paul Darrow, Derek Griffiths, John Craven, Johnny Ball, Prof Heinz Wolff and Cheggers.


Loved both these shows. I can still remember the theme music for TGER.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 7, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Loved both these shows. I can still remember the theme music for TGER.


And Prof Heinz Wolff.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 7, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> And Prof Heinz Wolff.


Sadly gone but not forgotten.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 7, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> And Prof Heinz Wolff.




He was great, wasn't he. And also was in an episode of TAG.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 7, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Loved both these shows. I can still remember the theme music for TGER.




Yes shows like that were 'of their age' and would have no chance of being shown these days.

Like with Doctor Who, 'old' Who would take 6 episodes to fit in what they can now show in 2.


----------



## KiraAnn (Jul 12, 2021)

Recently, I've been watching the 7 episodes of Raumpatrouille Orion on YouTube. Not a bad show, but hard to watch the subtitles and the action - I don't speak German.

Another American sci-fi show i used to watch was Land of the Giants. It wasn't that good but I did like their spaceship.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 12, 2021)

KiraAnn said:


> Recently, I've been watching the 7 episodes of Raumpatrouille Orion on YouTube. Not a bad show, but hard to watch the subtitles and the action - I don't speak German.
> 
> Another American sci-fi show i used to watch was Land of the Giants. It wasn't that good but I did like their spaceship.



*Land of the Giants  *lasted 2  season 1968  to 1970 ,  John Williams wrote  the music for that and other Irwin Allen  shows  It was I Allen's  last major television success. The ship was called  The Spindrift.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 17, 2021)

*The Time Travelers * 1976  This was a made for tv film Irwin Allen  that was intended to be a pilot for an ongoing series but was not picked up .


----------



## Droflet (Jul 17, 2021)

Bay, is that the one where they stepped through the screen???


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jul 17, 2021)

stephen g parks said:


> I've got that! I watched an episode a few days ago.
> 
> It is what it is, low cost, green screen sets, Canadian budget, shot on video except some of the effects were shot on film and the difference is obvious (The closing credits pan along the ship, for example).
> 
> I think John Dykstra (spfx for 2001, Star Wars) was involved in the model making and in creating stock effects.



For Harlan Ellison's take on why the Starlost turned out to be such a disaster (He nominally created the show but had his name replaced with a pseudonym (Cordwainer Bird ?)  have a listen to this:






Don't bother with the book by Ben Bova (The Starcrossed)  in which he spoofs the whole process because all it does is prove that Ben Bova can't really do comedy very well.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jul 17, 2021)

Droflet said:


> Bay, is that the one where they stepped through the screen???



No, that was The Time Travelers









						The Time Travelers (1964) - IMDb
					

The Time Travelers: Directed by Ib Melchior. With Preston Foster, Philip Carey, Merry Anders, John Hoyt. In 1964, a group of scientists create a portal that takes them to a barren, mutant inhabited, Earth in the year 2071.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 17, 2021)

JunkMonkey said:


> No, that was The Time Travelers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually , I got tile slightly  wrong it was *Time Travelers* 1976  Richard Basehart was in this film .

Ive seen the 1964 film  an yes it superb , one the best time travel films of all time and a Classic !  It was rebooted sort of as *Journey  to the Center of Time * 1967 . This particular reimagined  classic is,  an epic cinema  cow pile .


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jul 17, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> It was rebooted sort of as *Journey  to the Center of Time * 1967 . This particular reimagined  classic is,  an epic cinema  cow pile .



Wasn't it just! - but you have to admit the four way slidy-opening door was well done and Poupée Gamin's cleavage was impressive.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 18, 2021)

JunkMonkey said:


> Wasn't it just! - but you have to admit the four way slidy-opening door was well done and Poupée Gamin's cleavage was impressive.



That film doesn't  even have the virtue of so bad it is good . And even with those two impressive  production values that you pointed out to me ,   It's still  really , really, really atrociously bad movie.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jul 18, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> That film doesn't  even have the virtue of so bad it is good . And even with those two impressive  production values that you pointed out to me ,   It's still  really , really, really atrociously bad movie.



For the uninitiated here are the production values in question:






and


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 18, 2021)

JunkMonkey said:


> For the uninitiated here are the production values in question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It burns ! It burns !


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jul 18, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> The Adventure Game


Gronda gronda rango!

That aspidistra used to terrify me as a kid.


----------



## Dave (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm an uninitiated. I love old stuff like that usually, but I could only watch 15 minutes. It's just a series of bad lectures and some accounting discussion. Don't the they ever, like, journey to the centre of time?


----------



## Vince W (Jul 21, 2021)

One that doesn't get mentioned is *Seaquest DSV*. I enjoyed this show quite a bit but it got interfered with and ended badly.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 21, 2021)

Vince W said:


> One that doesn't get mentioned is *Seaquest DSV*. I enjoyed this show quite a bit but it got interfered with and ended badly.


They kept rebooting it . That speeded up its demise.


----------



## AllanR (Jul 21, 2021)

The two part German production World on a Wire (1973). An adaptation of _Simulacrum-3. _


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 17, 2021)

Droflet said:


> Bay, is that the one where they stepped through the screen???



You're thinking  of the 1964 film,  which is probably one of  the best time travel films ever made.   It had a terrific cast too.

The Irwin tv film was quite good too.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 17, 2021)

The Tripods. I vaguely remember it, but at the time I wasn't into it. Written by Christopher Priest I believe


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 17, 2021)

AE35Unit said:


> The Tripods. I vaguely remember it, but at the time I wasn't into it. Written by Christopher Priest I believe


I and some friends saw a scene being filmed near my home. I remember we were chased off by someone on the crew as the didn't want a bunch of possible ne're-do-wells hanging around.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Nov 17, 2021)

AE35Unit said:


> The Tripods. I vaguely remember it, but at the time I wasn't into it. Written by Christopher Priest I believe



Not sure about that.  Based on books by John Christopher....


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 17, 2021)

JunkMonkey said:


> Not sure about that.  Based on books by John Christopher....


Ah I got the wrong Christopher


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 21, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> Not sure about that.  Based on books by John Christopher....


The only one I know is The John Cristopher novels . I like the tv series and wish they'd completed it .


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Feb 21, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> The only one I know is The John Cristopher novels . I like to tv series and wish they'd completed it .



I recall reading John Christopher's Tripod Trilogy as a child.  Also his Prince Trilogy which seems to be largely forgotten today but was a cracking story if my memory is correct.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 21, 2022)

Christine Wheelwright said:


> I recall reading John Christopher's Tripod Trilogy as a child.  Also his Prince Trilogy which seems to be largely forgotten today but was a cracking story if my memory is correct.


He did prequel novel to the Tripod Trilogy which ive not read  not have ive not read the Prince Trilogy . 

His novel *The Death of Grass *is quite good , was adapted as film.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 21, 2022)

@AllanR reminded me of *Slavage1*
I can remember loving the idea of going to Space slowly.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 21, 2022)

CupofJoe said:


> @AllanR reminded me of *Slavage1*
> I can remember loving the idea of going to Space slowly.



With Andy Griffith . I liked the original telefilm  but the series just didn't work.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Feb 21, 2022)

The Tripods tv series was something that I didn't watch at the time, but very much enjoyed later when viewing on DVD. Even in it's time t was an slow paced serial, and this was at a time when a slower pace (than is seen today) was often the norm.

I very much preferred the first series to the second, but both are still worth watching. It was a pity that the series wasn't completed, and this is another series which I'm staggered hasn't been revisited. A great story, with great characters and a ready made show for the likes of Prime or Netflix.


----------



## Danny McG (Feb 21, 2022)

*The adventures of Don Quick*, I really liked that series








						The Adventures of Don Quick - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 21, 2022)

paranoid marvin said:


> The Tripods tv series was something that I didn't watch at the time, but very much enjoyed later when viewing on DVD. Even in it's time t was an slow paced serial, and this was at a time when a slower pace (than is seen today) was often the norm.
> 
> I very much preferred the first series to the second, but both are still worth watching. It was a pity that the series wasn't completed, and this is another series which I'm staggered hasn't been revisited. A great story, with great characters and a ready made show for the likes of Prime or Netflix.



Reboot it.


----------



## KiraAnn (Feb 22, 2022)

One US series I liked when in high school was "Search". It was a show about a high-tech detective company, with computer assistance (in the early 70's !), remote monitoring of the field agents, embedded radio transceivers and the like. Episodes rotated among 3 field agents, occasionally 2 of them in one episode, with the same support crew at HQ with old Burgess Meredith as the controller.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 18, 2022)

*Q. E .D  *1982  with Sam Waterston  He played  inventor who had adventures. It didn't even last a season.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 18, 2022)

That sounds pretty interesting, Baylor.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 18, 2022)

Rodders said:


> That sounds pretty interesting, Baylor.



I forgot to mention that it was set in the Victorian era.  

It disappeared very quickly.


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Jul 18, 2022)

paranoid marvin said:


> Even in it's time t was an slow paced serial, and this was at a time when a slower pace (than is seen today) was often the norm.



I've been thinking about that.  It seems that many modern serials (Netflix, Prime etc) are padded out to stretch over too many episodes.  I think the difference is that they now do it by adding sub-plots.  Years ago they spent more time establishing a feel for the imagined world and the characters within it.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 18, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> I forgot to mention that it was set in the Victorian era.
> 
> It disappeared very quickly.






I found this on YouTube when looking for the science series QED. I remember watching this years ago.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 18, 2022)

Vladd67 said:


> I found this on YouTube when looking for the science series QED. I remember watching this years ago.



I wish the network had given it more of chance than they did.


----------



## dask (Jul 18, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> *Q. E .D  *1982  with Sam Waterston  He played  inventor who had adventures. It didn't even last a season.





Rodders said:


> That sounds pretty interesting, Baylor.


It does sound really interesting. Was it really that bad or too good to catch on?


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 18, 2022)

*Star Maidens* anyone?


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 18, 2022)

I loved QED!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 18, 2022)

dask said:


> It does sound really interesting. Was it really that bad or too good to catch on?



I recall liking it .  It might be on dvd perhaps ?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 18, 2022)

Danny McG said:


> *Star Maidens* anyone?



Ive seen a couple of episodes . It was a very campy and entertaining stuff.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 18, 2022)

Christine Wheelwright said:


> I've been thinking about that.  It seems that many modern serials (Netflix, Prime etc) are padded out to stretch over too many episodes.  I think the difference is that they now do it by adding sub-plots.  Years ago they spent more time establishing a feel for the imagined world and the characters within it.




Yes, nowadays tv series have to be constantly on the go, with an almost continuous of new things happening. You're right, older series spent more time focussing on the characters and their relationships to each other -  much as a book will do.

I think the fear is now that people will lose interest and switch channel, whereas back then there was really no alternatives.


----------



## Mr Cairo (Jul 19, 2022)

Danny McG said:


> *Star Maidens* anyone?




Yeah I remember that one from the early 70's or so IIRC Adam and Shem are from a Planet where all jobs of power are held by women. Found that on Youtube about 125 years ago along with the Planet of the Apes series.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 19, 2022)

Mr Cairo said:


> Yeah I remember that one from the early 70's or so IIRC Adam and Shem are from a Planet where all jobs of power are held by women. Found that on Youtube about 125 years ago along with the Planet of the Apes series.



There were two Planet of the Apes  series  One was  the live action show ,the other was a Saturday morning cartoon series * Return to the Planet  of the Apes .*


----------



## Mr Cairo (Jul 19, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> There were two Planet of the Apes  series  One was  the live action show ,the other was a Saturday morning cartoon series * Return to the Planet  of the Apes .*



The live action one, Never bothered with the cartoon Apes or the cartoon Trek series (Either of them)


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 19, 2022)

Mr Cairo said:


> The live action one, Never bothered with the cartoon Apes or the cartoon Trek series (Either of them)



The Cartoon series version of the Apes is a bit stiff  in terms of its animation but ,it's not bad . It looks a surreal and in some ways,  its conceptually  closer to  Pierre Boulle's novel.

Filmation Trek also has stiff animation but , some of he episodes  were  actually quite good.


----------



## Mr Cairo (Jul 19, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> The Cartoon series version of the Apes is a bit stiff  in terms of its animation but ,it's not bad . It looks a surreal and in some ways,  its conceptually  closer to  Pierre Boulle's novel.
> 
> Filmation Trek also has stiff animation but , some of he episodes  were  actually quite good.



Yeah I remember watching it back in the early or mid 70's probably on a Sat morning TV show but never took to it,  same with the Trek cartoon just didnt like it and its odd as I was about 10 back then and should have loved them. As the years have gone by though the live action shows have stuck with but the cartoons fell by the wayside.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jul 19, 2022)

Danny McG said:


> *Star Maidens* anyone?



Naaaa...  if we're talking about little remembered TV shows that are little remembered because they really were terrible,  *Jupiter Moon*'s yer man.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 19, 2022)

1970s children’s series Timeslip.


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Jul 19, 2022)

Sticking with a Sci Fi theme, thinking way way back to when I was a baby...…..The Clangers anyone?


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jul 19, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> 1970s children’s series Timeslip.



I have a 4 disc boxset of this which I have been meaning to get round to watching for ages.  Rest of my family are away on holiday as of Thursday.  This may be the opportunity. Thank you for the timely prompt.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2022)

I wouldn't say The Clangers are little remembered, they're still very popular. I drove past somewhere yesterday which had a load of knitted clangers sitting on top of a post box. 

For me, it'd be *Towser* or *Will Cwac Cwac* which nobody seems to know whenever I mention nostaligic kids shows!


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jul 19, 2022)

Mouse said:


> I wouldn't say The Clangers are little remembered, they're still very popular. I drove past somewhere yesterday which had a load of knitted clangers sitting on top of a post box.
> 
> For me, it'd be *Towser* or *Will Cwac Cwac* which nobody seems to know whenever I mention nostaligic kids shows!



My daughter Number Two  (Aged 18) reckons she was bought up by Oliver Postgate.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 19, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> My daughter Number Two  (Aged 18) reckons she was bought up by Oliver Postgate.




If I remember rightly, there was a very informative documentary on Oliver Postgate on the Beeb some time ago. In fact having just looked, it appears to be the same that's on Youtube.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 19, 2022)

Mouse said:


> I wouldn't say The Clangers are little remembered, they're still very popular. I drove past somewhere yesterday which had a load of knitted clangers sitting on top of a post box.
> 
> For me, it'd be *Towser* or *Will Cwac Cwac* which nobody seems to know whenever I mention nostaligic kids shows!




I think that there's been a new series of The Clangers in the last few years?

My favourite kids' programmes are the really weird and wonderful ones like 'King of the Castle' , 'Chocky' , 'The Witches and the Grinnygog' , 'Come Back Lucy' 'Educating Marmalade' etc.

And of course nothing is more weird (and remembered in the nightmares of a certain generation of kids) than Noseybonk.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 19, 2022)

Christine Wheelwright said:


> Sticking with a Sci Fi theme, thinking way way back to when I was a baby...…..The Clangers anyone?
> 
> View attachment 91418


Oh yea I loved that


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 20, 2022)

Anyone remember Hawkmoor from 1978. The adventures of Twm Sion Cati, a 16th century Welsh folk hero. I recently found the book and is on my to read pile. From a similar era The Black Arrow, though rather being about a war of the Rose's outlaw fellowship it is more a Robin Hood character who left a black arrow as his calling card.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 20, 2022)

There was a children’s show that had The Flashing Blade amongst its regular spots. They had redubbed the dialogue and I seem to remember it was hilarious (but that could just be rose-tinted nostalgia talking).

Hmm. Still mildly amusing.





Edit…interestingly, according to wiki, the comedy scripts were written by Russell T Davis.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 20, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> There was a children’s show that had The Flashing Blade amongst its regular spots. They had redubbed the dialogue and I seem to remember it was hilarious (but that could just be rose-tinted nostalgia talking).
> 
> Hmm. Still mildly amusing.


As a fan of the original this "comedy" reworking just annoyed me.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 20, 2022)

1969 Hardy Boys tv series  by Filmation  This on had a live action opening  where you had a group of singers singing  the sone *Oh No We are the Hardy Boys which * comprised most of the song *.*   The show itself is very forgettable fare and ran for only one season.


----------



## interretiarius (Jul 21, 2022)

Woof! 

A British kids series from my childhood. A boy shapeshifts into a dog.

Pretty fun, and very little known.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jul 22, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> 1970s children’s series Timeslip.



I'm three episodes in and, apart from the annoying whiningly one-note performance of Cheryl Burfield (for whom, I now remember, I had a bit of a crush as a kid) I'm pleasantly surprised how well it has stood the test of time.  It's not Shakespeare but there is some good writing - for the adults as well as the kids - the main adults are believable as adults and not just types - though there are couple of "oo arr! I be a local and I'm here to tell you about them queer backstory things you needs to hear about hereabouts," parts who have the decency not to hang around once they've done their jobs.  The acting is well above the standard you would expect for a kid's show. There's no playing down to the audience.  This could well have scheduled for a more adult broadcast than the after school slot that it got.

I was slightly surprised to find it was in black and white.  I have vivid memories of it being in colour but presumed I was just remebering the comic strip from TV Action or Look-in or wherever but it turns out it's another case of the 'only existing copy' syndrome known the Doctor Who fans.  It was shot in colour. Only one episode survives in the original.  






,


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 22, 2022)

I think Timeslip, which I loved as a youngster, was the very first time in my life that I heard the word ‘clone’.


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 25, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> There was a children’s show that had The Flashing Blade amongst its regular spots. They had redubbed the dialogue and I seem to remember it was hilarious


Late 1980s "On the Waterfront"


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 25, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> I'm three episodes in and, apart from the annoying whiningly one-note performance of Cheryl Burfield (for whom, I now remember, I had a bit of a crush as a kid) I'm pleasantly surprised how well it has stood the test of time.  It's not Shakespeare but there is some good writing - for the adults as well as the kids - the main adults are believable as adults and not just types - though there are couple of "oo arr! I be a local and I'm here to tell you about them queer backstory things you needs to hear about hereabouts," parts who have the decency not to hang around once they've done their jobs.  The acting is well above the standard you would expect for a kid's show. There's no playing down to the audience.  This could well have scheduled for a more adult broadcast than the after school slot that it got.
> 
> I was slightly surprised to find it was in black and white.  I have vivid memories of it being in colour but presumed I was just remebering the comic strip from TV Action or Look-in or wherever but it turns out it's another case of the 'only existing copy' syndrome known the Doctor Who fans.  It was shot in colour. Only one episode survives in the original.
> 
> ...


Don't know how old the character was meant to be but she is 18 there, apparently has quit acting and is now an estate agent.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jul 25, 2022)

Vladd67 said:


> Don't know how old the character was meant to be but she is 18 there,



I was quite relieved to find that out too but I did have the crush on her at the time - I was about 12.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 25, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> I'm three episodes in and, apart from the annoying whiningly one-note performance of Cheryl Burfield (for whom, I now remember, I had a bit of a crush as a kid) I'm pleasantly surprised how well it has stood the test of time.  It's not Shakespeare but there is some good writing - for the adults as well as the kids - the main adults are believable as adults and not just types - though there are couple of "oo arr! I be a local and I'm here to tell you about them queer backstory things you needs to hear about hereabouts," parts who have the decency not to hang around once they've done their jobs.  The acting is well above the standard you would expect for a kid's show. There's no playing down to the audience.  This could well have scheduled for a more adult broadcast than the after school slot that it got.
> 
> I was slightly surprised to find it was in black and white.  I have vivid memories of it being in colour but presumed I was just remebering the comic strip from TV Action or Look-in or wherever but it turns out it's another case of the 'only existing copy' syndrome known the Doctor Who fans.  It was shot in colour. Only one episode survives in the original.
> 
> ...



Very pretty girl .


----------

